# Who is right/wrong?!



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

Firstly I'm not sure if this is the correct section, apologies if its in the wrong place.

Very confused after a meeting with the fertility clinic and not sure what to do and hope that someone somewhere might be able to help!  

Consultants state IVF only option and have a letter from them stating the same and confirmation of being on IVF waiting list, just as we were accepting that as our 'fate' were sent an appointment to speak to the nurses.  So we went to the meeting and they were giving us the option of clomid.  Was very confused as to why this option was now available, a mere 2 months after both my consultant and a second opinion stated IVF only.  The nurse did a blood test there and then and called today with results.  According to her i ovulated recently (woohoo) and will have AF within the next 2-3 weeks.  This was also stated back in October with blood tests and ultrasound scans by consultant. Last AF was in June.  I have had hot flushes/dryness/very hormonal happy/crying, but the clinic are not listening.  They are now refusing any form investigations into the symptoms.  Was told that AF will 100% definitely guarantee arrive within next 2-3 weeks if not then do pg tests every 2 days until positive or AF arrives, according to the nurse who was shocked and unprepared at me being at an appointment made by them! 

I really don't know what to do, it seems that they are unwilling to help and I'm confused....   someone can help.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

It may be that the clinic / doctors think you MAY have a chance of a more natural conception with the assistance of Clomid... it all depends on your particular circumstances... it may be that if the clomid doesn't help, then the next stage would be ivf  or other form of assisted conception.

There's no right or wrong - we're all treated according to our individual circumstances.... we were initially sent for IUI, despite my hubby having a zero sperm count...so these 'inconsistencies' in treatment do occur sadly.

Wishing you all the very best with whatever route you take 
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you for your reply Sheila.

Firstly i would like to apologise as my head was so confused and i didn't make much sense or ask anything!

The clinic have been guaranteeing AF since October and still nothing but they are not investigating/interested since i am on the IVF list, which was the only option from the two different consultants we spoke to. The nurse then invited us to attend this meeting to discuss clomid, which was a surprise as we had been informed that there were no other options available to us. However, we went went along had the discussion and blood test and now they are refusing to allow me to have clomid or other treatments or any discussions as to why the complete change of heart.

What has really confused us is that what the nurse had said was contradictory to the consultants and we were wondering who is right/wrong. Why they offered treatment then refusal the next day.  

Sorry for the confusion, just not sure what to do now.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i was told i should go straight for IVF rather than trying IUI or clomid or anything. This was due to my age, as in order to give me a good enough chance (still tiny!) there wasn't time to try other things. 
However after an unsuccessful cycle last spring i was given clomid (3 month supply of which i took 1 month) to take while i was between cycles. 
it occurs to me that where you were told 'IVF' is it, they were saying that because your chances otherwise (in their opinion) were very low. However, maybe they think clomid could be worth trying before/between cycles of IVF. I do think it all sounded a bit odd but i think on balance you should assume that IVF is your best chance. I know you are younger than me but it sounds like you will need to give it a shot. However if you are on a waiting list, taking clomid in the meantime sounds fair enough. 

good luck!


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

hi goldbunny

From my consultants letter _'The overall success of any treatment would inevitably be compromised by the fact that only one fallopian tube and one ovary are patent. In addition, treatments other than IVF could increase the chances of ectopic pregnancy, therefore, confirm referral by way of this letter for IVF treatment.'_

I would be willing to try anything for the dream we all want!

They are now refusing any other form of treatment or explainations as to why.


----------



## nellie271212 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear they are unwilling to prescribe Clomid. If your AF visits aren't regular due to PCOS then Clomid could assist in helping you ovulate or reduce the length of your cycles. Clomid for us did not result in pregnancy but improved womb thickness and managed to bring cycle length from 31-35+ days and absent periods to 28 day cycles but everyone's PCOS is different. I think you have nothing to lose, but just check you height and weight to determine whether at risk of OHSS especially if you are petite possible course of action whilst on the IVF waiting list as waiting times are a bit of a postcode lottery. It might help regulate your cycle for IVF treatment maybe discontinue it as andwhen recommended as your IVF treatment approaches. 

Could you not approach your GP as some will if allowed under NHS trust rules prescribe short courses of Clomid, think normally around 3 cycles BUT its unlikely you would have ultrasound monitoring so yoy need to make an informed decision about the risks of taking Clomid without monitoring. May be an idea to have a look on the Clomid cycling threads. I wish I had realised what they were when taking Clomid x Also if your AF is irregular you could ask your GP for PROVERA to ebsure AF arrives x


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

Last AF was in June and my GP will not prescribe anything due to being under the care of the fertility speciaists.  Fertility wont prescribe/investigate anything since i am on the IVF waiting list.

my BMI is within the allowed range.  At the meeting they gave me provera to take away and start after they phoned with the results of the blood tests.  They phoned on Sunday but was not home and asked me to call them.  On the Monday i phoned them and they then stated that i should not take the provera i should return it to them and it was no longer appropraite to offer me the clomid treatment.  Less than 24 hours for a complete opposite decision! They will not answer my questions of why they changed their mind and are refusing treatment, or why after 2 consultants agreeing with IVF only do they then offer clomid and then retract the offer.

Did they screw up somewhere is what is really playing on my mind?!

Lots of questions and no answers


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Tazza - if you've not had a period in a number of months, I was insist that your gp do you a blood test to check for ovulation - get your bolshy head on and push.... you need to establish what treatment is best for you so that you can prepare yourself both physically and mentally....what you're about to embark on is stressful enough without getting conflicting information / advice.

Keep us posted and if there is anything we can do to help, we're here for you - big hugs 
Sheila


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi Sheila

thanks for the hugs, really helps.

Im really shy face to face and tend to just agree that pigs can fly and elephants are tartan!

I have an appointment with my GP to see what he can do, as the clinic from the very first appointment to date have been useless (putting it very nicely)! 

Or is it my faut for expecting to be treated fairly, equally and with some respect? Is that asking too much?


----------



## nellie271212 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry 

Can you not insist you are prescribed provera to reduce your risk of gynae cancers given you have what medically termed amenorrhoea which can increase your risk of endometrial cancers? Not trying to scare just potential arguments to present to GP? Can't imagine Provera or Clomid would break the bank in terms if annual NHS budgets. My mum has history now of cancer in family so explained to GP when I finally discovered Provera now they are happy to prescribe to reduce susceptibility.

Arm yourselves with HFEA and NICE guidelines which NHS trusts have to follow or as a public body give reasons from deviating from good practice. Found this interesting presentation via google about how to treat PCOS which says Clomid prior to IVF. Not sure though if UK or USA treatment guide, says FWC on slide 1 may be abbreviation for a fertility clinic:

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=polycystic%20ovary%20amenorrhea&source=web&cd=5&ved=0CEYQFjAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.genesysfp.org%2Fhome%2FOBGyn%2FAmenorrhea.PPT&ei=ULrtUOuqCY6X0QXD54HICQ&usg=AFQjCNEJ6Vz3jF332hyqcAppFuirxG78sQ

Good luck!

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=98301.0#ixzz0Vc1DmjSD

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

hi

thank you very much nellie, found that quite interesting to read, i will go to my GP armed with information now and hope they can do something since the clinic are a waste of time.

There is a history of various cancers in my family as well, im not sure if that has any implication on treatments?

The nurses wanted me to stop taking metformin, but in the new NICE guidelines metformin are now being used alongside clomid, so confused as to why they wanted me off them. The consultant has no problem with me being on them for PCOS as they reduce some of the symptoms.


----------

